
Shuffle’s New iPhone App Lets You Create Disposable Phone Numbers and Email - futuretext
http://techcrunch.com/2015/05/15/shuffles-new-iphone-app-lets-you-create-disposable-phone-numbers-and-emails-too/?ncid=rss&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29
======
tylerbreton
Disposable email seems like a very dangerous proposition.

~~~
vezycash
Why is disposable email a "very dangerous proposition?"

SPAM is the main reason for disposable emails. Even Microsoft has one built
into Outlook.com they call it email Aliases.

However, I doubt it's much in use because Microsoft screwed up the
implementation.

